# leopard gecko possible tail rot ?



## Xboxguy (Dec 17, 2012)

hi today i noticed on my leopard gecko that the tip of her tail has gotten red and has started to go hard she recently shed her skin but not all of it came off as i can see that there is some left on the tip of it she is still eating fine but the last section of her tail is quiet red is this anything to be worried about could it be tail rot and should i get her to a vet asap ? thanks


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes you should take her to a vet, stuck shed can restrict blood flow and kill the tissue, which can result in infection which can be serious, the sooner its diagnosed and treated the better


does your Leo have access to a humid hide? its very important that they have one, add an extra hide and fill it with damp moss, make sure the moss stays damp, and changing it out every 6-8 weeks for fresh moss - this will ensure a good shed every time

you should also carefully check all her toes, around her eyes, nostrils, edge of mouth and vent (bum), make sure there is no more stuck shed - if there is, then use damp tissue to gentle moisten the areas a couple of times a day until it comes off - but don't put off going to the vet, it may be that the tail just needs something like iodine to treat, but you first need to be sure of that by getting a professional diagnosis

if there is still shed on the tip of her tail, use damp tissue to moisten it, but importantly, you should use something like iodine straight afterwards to avoid introducing infection or making the infection worse if there already is one - if you don't have iodine/betadine right now, then use slightly salty water (1/10th of a teaspoon of salt in a cup of warm water (boil the water and let it cool right down) - use this after using the damp tissue to help remove shed on the tail, salt water is not an ideal solution however, get some proper iodine or F10 from the Vet ASAP)


----------



## Xboxguy (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks for the advice really appreciated


----------

